# Ein Schlag ins Gesicht - AG Dillenburg, Urteil vom 13.09.02



## Tonguru (12 Juni 2003)

Da verliert man den Glauben an die Justiz und fragt sich wirklich, welche "Pappnasen" hierzulande Recht sprechen dürfen:

(Wir liegen zur Zeit in einem Rechtsstreit mit der Telekom wegen unplausibler Rechnungen - keine Dialer - und mußten bereits feststellen, daß den Herrschaften leider oft die nötige technische Kenntnis fehlt und sie eher den - zumindest ihnen logisch erscheinenden - Ausführungen der Telekom folgen mögen als den vom Anwalt der Gegenseite präsentierten, oft nur von einem Fachmann nachzuvollziehenden, aber fundierten technischen Fallbeispielen)  :-? 

http://www.lawcommunity.de/urteile/5C286.02-20020913.html

http://www.lawcommunity.de/pdf/5C286.02-20020913.pdf

**********

Auszug:

Es ist ausschließlich Sache des Computer- bzw. Internetnutzers, Vorkehrungen zu treffen, die die Installation von Anwählprogrammen (Dialern) verhindern oder zumindest erheblich erschweren. 

AG Dillenburg, Urt. v. 13.09.2002 – 5 C 286/02 

Die Klägerin (Telekom) ist der Ansicht, dass der Beklagte unabhängig davon, ob die Verbindung durch ein automatisiertes Anwählprogramm ohne Wissen des Beklagten zu Stande gekommen sein sollte, von diesem beglichen werden muss, da die Verbindungen unter Nutzung des Telefonanschlusses des Beklagten und des Leitungsnetzes der Klägerin ausgeführt wurden. Der Beklagte hätte durch entsprechende Konfiguration seines Computers selbst dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass ein unbeabsichtigtes Einwählen in 0190-Servicenummern verhindert wird.

**********

Was mich am meisten stört, ist die Tatsache, daß diese ganze Dialermafia mit diesem Urteil quasi legalisiert wird! 
Wozu haben wir Gerichte, wenn die uns nicht mehr vor solchen Machenschaften schützen, sondern uns selbst dafür verantwortlich machen, daß wir betrogen werden?

Heißt das also im übertragenen Sinn, ich muß selbst dafür Sorge tragen, daß mir keiner meine Brieftasche klaut, eine gewisse Vorsicht ist ja hier auch selbstverständlich, aber falls es jemandem gelingt, ist dies *nicht strafbar?*  :roll: 

Muß ich jetzt in einer Ritterrüstung auf die Straße, damit mich keiner niedermetzelt? Ist ja bekannt, daß da ne Menge Psychopathen draußen rum laufen.

Nächste Frage: 
*Welche* Maßnahmen sind denn im Sinne des Gerichts ausreichend, die zunehmende Raffinesse der "Dialerindustrie" vor Augen haltend?
Wann bin ich ausreichend genug geschützt, um in einem solchen Fall den Prozeß gewinnen zu können?
Darf ich mit meinem PC denn überhaupt noch online gehen?

Darf ich denn noch Auto fahren, und reicht es aus, mich anzuschnallen?
Oder darf ich keine vielbefahrenen Straßen mehr benutzen?
Könnte mir ja einer rein fahren...

Verständlich jedoch, daß es die Telekom als "Leitungsbetreiber" nicht interessiert, wen ich anrufe und warum bzw. wie diese Verbindung zustande kam, sie hat mit der Verbindungserstellung ihren - kostenpflichtigen - Dienst erfüllt.

Die Klage hätte nicht von der Telekom gegen den Endkunden, sondern vom (betrogenen) Endkunden gegen den (zweifelhaften) Anbieter des Dialers stattfinden müssen, hier wurde wohl wieder versäumt, rechtzeitig die nötigen Schritte zu unternehmen. 

Daß die Telekom den Anbieter (wieder mal) nicht nennt, zeigt jedoch erneut die Gleichgültigkeit dieses Konzerns - oder ein weiteres Mal (wie auch in unserem Fall) die Hilflosigkeit (manchmal auch Stümperhafitgkeit) des Rechtsanwalts des Opfers.

Nun ja, Leute, nehmt dieses Urteil als Warnung, nicht erst abwarten, bis die Telekom mahnt, sondern sofort gegen den Anbieter vorgehen bzw. Telekom auffordern, ihn zu nennen, und rechtliche Schritte einleiten!


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2003)

Um in Zukunft solchen Urteilen vorzubeugen empfehle ich folgenden Text in den Prozess einzuführen: 


```
Dialer im Prozess	


Zum Vertragsschluss im Internet ist auszuführen, dass Einwahlprogramme, sogenannte Dialer, auch ohne ein Zutun des Nutzers starten können und sich ohne Wissen und Wollen einwählen, weil sie entweder durch Voreinstellungen oder unter Ausnutzung von Eigenheiten des Betriebssystems die Verbindung herstellen.

Weiter gibt es Dialer, die nach der ersten Einwahl nur noch manuell gestartet werden können.

Ferner gibt es Dialer, bei denen nach dem ersten Aufspielen auf den PC alle Schaltflächen, ganz gleich ob "Ja", "Nein", "Abbrechen" oder "Schließen" mit dem Befehl "Ja" unterlegt sind. Wird eine dieser Schaltfläche angeklickt, startet der Dialer. Nach der ersten Einwahl werden die Schaltflächen aber mit den angezeigten Befehlen unterlegt.

Darüber hinaus ist es möglich, nicht nur den Start sondern auch die Anzeige eines Dialers zu manipulieren.

Es gibt Dialer die bei der ersten Einwahl ohne das Anzeigen von Kosten im Hintergrund ablaufen. Sie sind selbst im Taskmanager, einer Funktion des Betriebssystems, das automatisch alle ablaufenden Prozesse auf dem PC anzeigt, nicht als aktiv zu erkennen. Bei folgenden erneuten Aufrufen zeigen sie die Kosten ordnungsgemäß an und laufen auch nicht mehr verborgen ab.

Weiter ist es möglich über präparierte bzw. voreingestellte Webseiten durch Parametern, Befehle an Dialer weiterzugeben. Diese Befehle können unmittelbar oder zeitlich verzögert ausgeführt werden. Wählt man diese Webseiten an, liest der Browser diese Parameter aus und gibt sie an den Dialer weiter. Wenn also ein Nutzer eine Webseite besucht, die die entsprechenden Parameter enthält, lädt eine Programm, ein sog. Autoloader, einen Dialer aus dem Netz und startet ihn entsprechende der Befehle, meist automatisch und verborgen. Startet man hingegen den Dialer erneut manuell von der Festplatte, verhält er sich anders und zeigt jetzt auch die Kosten an.

Die Parameter, die ein Dialer beim Start aus einer Webseite mitbekommt, liegen auf der Webseite meist in versteckten Rahmen (Frames), oder der Quelltext mit den Parametern wird dynamisch generiert. Das bedeutet, er wird nicht unverändert auf der Internetseite vorgehalten, sondern vom Server immer neu generiert, wenn ein Nutzer die Seite besucht. Damit ist der Quelltext leicht zu verändern und nur im Augenblick seines Einsatzes so zu Aufzuzeichnen, wie er tatsächlich war. Spätere Besuche auf der gleichen Seite garantieren nicht den gleichen bzw. gleichartigen Quelltext.
Selbst wenn man versucht die Webseiten abzuspeichern, sichert man daher damit den entscheidenden Code mit den Parametern nicht. 

Die vorgenannten "Eigenarten" von Dialern können einzeln oder in Kombination auftreten. 

Weiter gibt es Einwahlprogramme, die selbsttätig Schutzprogramm wirkungslos machen, und die selbsttätig den Standard-Zugang zum Internet verändern, indem sie etwa die Verbindung über DSL trennen und über ISDN neu aufbauen, ohne das der Nutzer etwas von diesem Vorgang bemerkt.

Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) hat Kenntnisse über Dialer und deren Technik und folgende Manipulationsmöglichkeiten festgestellt: 


Beweis: 

1.Amtliche Auskunft des 
Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI), 
Godesberger Allee 185 - 189,
53175 Bonn



Das BSI wird in seiner Amtlichen Auskunft bekunden, dass es möglich ist durch Vor-Einstellungen eines Dialers zu erreichen, dass er unter Windows gestartet wird und die Benutzeraktivitäten, wie Tastatureingaben, per Programm erzeugt und als Befehle an Windows gesandt werden, ohne dass der Nutzer selbst aktiv werden muss. 

Weiter wird das BSI bekunden, dass Benutzeraktionen wie Maus- oder Tastatureingaben bzw. Schaltflächen beliebig manipulierbar sind.

Weiter wird das BSI bekunden, dass Dialer beim ersten Lauf die Funktion der Schaltflächen verändern und den angezeigten Text nicht oder verändert anzeigen bzw. ohne Anzeige auf dem Rechner ablaufen können. 

Ferner wird es bekunden, dass es möglich ist, Dialer so zu programmieren, bei denen Schaltflächen sowohl bei dem Befehl "Nein" als auch "Ja" oder "Abbrechen" den Dialer startet, danach aber dauerhaft die Befehle richtig gegeben werden.

Weiter wird es bekunden, dass alle vorgenannten Manipulationsmöglichkeiten gegeben sind, ohne auf dem Rechner verwertbare Nachweise zu hinterlassen.

Ferner wird es bekunden, dass Dialer über mitgegebene Parameter, die ständiger Veränderungen unterliegen können, unverzüglich oder zeitlich verzögert gestartet werden können, aber heruntergeladene Dialer ohne diese Parameter auf der Festplatte gespeichert werden. 

Ferner wird es bekunden, dass die Parameter auf der Internetseite so verborgen werden können, dass diese nicht oder nicht mehr nachweisbar sind.

Weiter wird das BSI bekunden, dass es Einwahlprogramme gibt, die in der Lage sind Schutzsoftware wirkungslos zu machen und einen voreingestellten Zugang zum Internet, etwa DSL, zu trennen und die Verbindung über ISDN neu aufzubauen, ohne dass der Nutzer dies während des Vorgangs bemerkt. 



Ob das Einwahlprogramm, das die Einwahl von meinem Rechner gestartet hat, ein selbststartendes war, weiß ich nicht. Deshalb wird von mir durch Nichtwissen bestritten, dass das bei mir abgelaufene Einwahlprogramm ein sogenannter seriöser Dialer war, der nur mit Wissen und Wollen gestartet werden kann. 

Der Verein Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V. (FST) hat einen Verhaltenskodex aufgelegt, der zwar nur zu einer freiwilligen Bindung seiner Mitglieder führt. Allerdings kann der Verhaltenskodex als Maßstab herangezogen werden, wenn es darum geht, welche Anforderungen an einen Vertragsschluss bei Telefonmehrwertdiensten zu stellen ist, der auch der allgemeinen Verkehrsanschauung gerecht wird.

Danach hat ein legaler Dialer folgende Merkmale:

Es wird kein automatischer Download gestartet.

Der Anbieter weist vor dem Download deutlich auf den Preis der Nutzung hin.
Der Dialer installiert sich nicht als Standard-Verbindung.

Die Tastenvorbelegung ist so, dass ein Druck auf Return oder Enter keine Verbindung aufbaut.

Der Dialer weist vor der Einwahl deutlich auf den Preis der Verbindung hin.

Der jeweils aktuell aufgelaufene Preis wird während der Verbindung ständig angezeigt.
Der Dialer lässt sich restlos wieder deinstallieren.

Beweis: 
Auskunft der 
Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V. 
Liesegangstrasse 10 
40211 Düsseldorf 
Tel.: 01805 783378 (0,12 Euro pro Minute) 
Fax.: +49 211 311 209-30 
e-mail: [email][email protected][/email] 

Da es dem Beklagten wegen den Manipulationsmöglichkeiten in der Regel nicht gelingen wird zu beweisen, dass er sich nicht bewusst ins Internet eingewählt hat, muss der Kläger beweisen, dass sein Einwahlprogramm diesen Anforderungen entsprach und deshalb durch Wissen und Wollen ein Vertragsschluss mit dem Anbieter von Telefonmehrwertdiensten zustande kam.
```


Mit der amtlichen Auskunft wird belegt, dass die alte Gleichung Anwahl ist sogleich Vertrag nicht aufgehen muss, weil die Programme manipulierbar sind.


Auch der Justiz muss Gelegenheit gegeben werden, dazuzulernen.


----------



## Veruschka (12 Juni 2003)

> Es ist ausschließlich Sache des Computer- bzw. Internetnutzers, Vorkehrungen zu treffen, die die Installation von Anwählprogrammen (Dialern) verhindern oder zumindest erheblich erschweren.
> 
> AG Dillenburg, Urt. v. 13.09.2002 – 5 C 286/02
> 
> Die Klägerin (Telekom) ist der Ansicht, dass der Beklagte unabhängig davon, ob die Verbindung durch ein automatisiertes Anwählprogramm ohne Wissen des Beklagten zu Stande gekommen sein sollte, von diesem beglichen werden muss, da die Verbindungen unter Nutzung des Telefonanschlusses des Beklagten und des Leitungsnetzes der Klägerin ausgeführt wurden. Der Beklagte hätte durch entsprechende Konfiguration seines Computers selbst dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass ein unbeabsichtigtes Einwählen in 0190-Servicenummern verhindert wird.



Woher soll ich als unbedarfter Internetnutzer wissen, dass es Dialer gibt die sich ohne Wissen eine Verbindung aufbauen? Und da ich es nicht weis kann ich mich auch nicht davor schützen! Hätte mich die Telekom nicht davor warnen müssen? Aber laut Telekom und FST gibt es auch keine Dialer die sich selbst installieren. Standartschreiben vom März 03. Warum soll ich mich da schützen? 

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

@Veruschka
... die Zeit hat diese Untriebe mit sich gebracht. Nicht nur Behörden, Admins und User lernen dazu sondern auch die Dialerfritzen. Leider sind die zumeist mindestens einen Schritt den anderen voraus, so dass es gilt, hier den Nachholbedarf schnellstmöglich abzudecken. Deshalb nochmals vielen Dank für Deine pn - bin zum Vollangriff übergegangen - insbesondere geht es dabei um die "malorkinischen crossis", die ich immer wieder und schon seit langem im Fadenkreuz habe.

@DerJurist
den Text muss ich unbedingt in kommende Recherchen einarbeiten - dem "Dazulernen" bietet die Ausführung reichlich Nährstoff.


----------



## Tonguru (12 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Justiz muss Gelegenheit gegeben werden, dazuzulernen.



Es ist ein langwieriger Prozeß und ein steiniger Weg, aber wir tun unser Bestes, ihr dabei zu helfen    



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> ...laut Telekom und FST gibt es auch keine Dialer die sich selbst installieren. Standartschreiben vom März 03. Warum soll ich mich da schützen?



Laut Aussage der Telekom ist natürlich auch keine Manipulation ihres Netzes möglich. Falsche Rechnungen sind seit Jahren "bedauerliche Einzelfälle". Wie aber kommen die vielen 0190-Verbindungen auf unsere Rechnungen???



			
				Anna schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur Behörden, Admins und User lernen dazu sondern auch die Dialerfritzen. Leider sind die zumeist mindestens einen Schritt den anderen voraus.



Unserer Justiz sind die sogar 3 Schritte voraus, weil der erstens der nötige Sachverstand fehlt (habe ja auch Mitleid mit den armen Richtern, die sich damit befassen müssen, aber wie wäre es mit einem Gutachter?) und zweitens es immer noch viel zu lange dauert, bis solche Fälle entschieden werden. 

Was vor 2 Jahren noch wenig bekannt, technisch unmöglich oder unterhalb einer Schmerzgrenze war ist heute bewährt, ausgereift und skrupellos.

Kann daher nur hoffen, daß das obige Urteil nicht von anderen Gerichten zur Entscheidungsfindung herangezogen wird.

Für einen vergangenen Fall mag manches Urteil nachvollziehbaren Charakter haben, aber in der Zeit, bis die Rechtsprechung darüber vollzogen wird, ist sie in der Regel überholt, bevor das Urteil unterschrieben wird.


----------



## Tonguru (13 Juni 2003)

"Seit heute mittag grübel"... da war doch schon mal so was...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=2338#2338


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Juni 2003)

Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eben während meiner Expedition durchs Internet auf folgendes, erschreckende Urteil zum Thema Dialer gestoßen:
> 
> "Für den Vertragspartner eines Computerbenutzers stellt sich die Schaltung einer Verbindung regelmäßig als vom Anschlussinhaber gebilligt dar. Das ergibt sich daraus, dass jeder Computerbenutzer die Möglichkeit hat, der Nutzung seines Anschlusses durch Unbefugte etwa durch die Installierung eines Zugangscodes entgegenzuwirken. Speziell im Hinblick auf die Nutzung der in Rede stehenden 0190-ger-Nummern kommt hinzu, dass es dem Anschlussinhaber möglich ist, den Zugang zu solchen Nummern von vorneherein gänzlich sperren zu lassen. Da es dem Softwareanbieter im multimedialen Zeitalter - anders als dem Ladeninhaber bei Geschäften mit persönlichem Kundenkontakt - naturgemäß nicht möglich ist, sich der Identität seines Vertragspartners zu vergewissern, obliegt die Einrichtung eines entsprechenden Schutzmechanismusses gegen vom Anschlussinhaber nicht gebilligte Rechtsgeschäfte allein diesem."
> 
> ...




Hier die Fortsetzung: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/kg270103.htm

Das Kammergericht hat das Urteil des Landgerichts aufgehoben.


----------



## Tonguru (13 Juni 2003)

Sehr schön   
Manchmal, mit etwas Glück  :roll:  , landen solche Fälle halt wohl doch bei einem Richter, der versteht, worum es geht.
Hoffentlich nimmt ein solcher sich auch das Urteil AG Dillenburg vor...

Was uns zusätzlich in unserem Vorgehen bestätigt, eine erste Niederlage vor Gericht nicht hinzunehmen, wenn man sich im Recht fühlt, sondern sich einen verständigen Anwalt zu suchen (das war in unserem Fall wirklich ausschlaggebend!) und vor die nächste Instanz zu gehen...

Die Kritik, die ich hier übe, ist nicht an den Haaren herbei gezogen!
Wir mußten wirklich erleben, wie ein Richter mit einfachen (?) Dingen wie "Vollprüfung", "Aufschaltung" oder "Übergabepunkt" überfordert war, seine ersten Worte bei Prozeßeröffnung waren "Sie wissen schon, daß das hier wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg hat?"
Und wir wußten in genau diesem Moment, daß es wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg hat...  :bigcry:


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2003)

Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> Was uns zusätzlich in unserem Vorgehen bestätigt, eine erste Niederlage vor
> Gericht nicht hinzunehmen, wenn man sich im Recht fühlt, sondern sich einen verständigen Anwalt
> zu suchen (das war in unserem Fall wirklich ausschlaggebend!) und vor die nächste Instanz zu gehen...



das ist leider bei den Beträgen, die hier zum größten Teil  besprochen werden nicht möglich.
 Da ist bei der ersten Instanz Ende der Fahnenstange (Streitwert nicht hoch genug)   

Gruß
tf


----------

